# Reassurance required... :-(



## Winter Sprout (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi ladies, hoping you're all well.
I've been taking 112.5ml of Gonal F for the past 4 days, and have just had another scan to see how my follicles are developing. I asked the nurse before the scan what size they should be by now and she said around 10mm. I had 2 follicles just over 8mm, 7 between 7mm - 8mm, 12 between 6mm - 7mm and 23 below 6mm. I have slight polycystic ovaries, hence the high amount of follicles and low dosage of Gonal F. The doctor has now increased my dosage to 150ml and i'm back in for a scan on Monday. 
I know they have to be careful with me due to risk of over stimulation, but i'm really worried my follicles won't get big enough by 12/11 which is when egg collection is scheduled for :-( 
Has anyone else been in this position?


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi

Try not to worry - I was on a very low dose due to my high AMH and I panicked I wouldn't get enough as the follies seemed to grow at a snails pace. In the end they had a growth spurt at the death - I think this is the case for most people.

Lots of luck for ec xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi


Dont worry as they will delay egg collection if needed. That happened to me twice as I never responded very well but got there in the end. Good luck X


----------

